# Working On My Deer Blind



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

A year ago I harvested dead white pine tree's, cut the logs out and milled out the materials to build this blind,







Now a year later, it's time do a bit more on it...as deer season is again, almost here!!

Anyway, I've been keeping an eye on my deer blind, and the siding boards are now dry/shrunk, so it will pretty drafty in there this year! lol

You can see in this pict. how much the siding boards have shrunk,






So, it was time to mill out some "battens"...and as I was going to need some short ones, I loaded this "short log" on the mill,






and proceeded to mill out some 2" flitches,






to turn on edge,






and take some 3/4" cuts,






I made waaay more than I need, as they also make pretty good "tomato stakes"! lol






With those "battens" in hand, I went out and put a few up,






Next time, I'll load a longer log on the mill and saw out some longer battens, so I can finish the job!

THEN, maybe my butt will be a little warmer this fall, as I watch for deer! lol

SR


----------



## amberg (Nov 4, 2016)

You do very good work SR. Will you deliver to Va. LOL.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

Sure, IF you could afford me! ha ha ha

SR


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 5, 2016)

I charge $75.50 per mile east of the Ohio river drops to 41.20 west of the Mississippi. People on the road west of the Mississippi have better manners.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, I milled out the rest of the battens I needed, today.






AND seeing as it was sunny today and crowding 70*! I put the apple box on the forks of my tractor,






and put most of them up. I like the way they look...






There's only a few on the south side left to do now as I ran out of time to get them up, I'll deal with those another time! BUT, my blind is now weather tight on three sides, and that's most important for the two "windy" sides, west and north. That's plenty good for now!

That's it for today,

SR


----------



## Woodyjiw (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks good! Good luck this season..


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 8, 2016)

If it doesn't cool down more we need to becarefull not to get heat stroke.
Nov 7th and I am walking the dog in the woods wearing a tee shirt and jeans and still working upo a sweat.

 Al


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Nov 16, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> If it doesn't cool down more we need to becarefull not to get heat stroke.
> Nov 7th and I am walking the dog in the woods wearing a tee shirt and jeans and still working upo a sweat.
> 
> Al


First deer opener in MN I have ever had to swat mosquitos!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Nov 16, 2016)

Went to my blind this evening, here's a few does I saw,






No bucks today,






I did see a bunch of turkeys though!

Well, we will see what tomorrow brings!

SR


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 17, 2016)

44F, feels like 41F, at 4:00am is 55F at 12:00pm.

Saw a pair of does at 7:52am the one was older you could tell and she was wheezing really bad. I heard her coming before I saw her and thought she was a trespassing old hunter. Lots of leaves still on the iron wood trees along the creek. I used the range finder and the farthest I can see along the creek is one lane 52 yards. A lot of iron wood trees holding leaves at this blind site need a real good wind and some rain would be nice too.

Just a few squirrels in the afternoon till 4:50 pm then a small racked buck came from the west down a drainage wash out to the flats look with the binocs confirmed he was a 3 point I had gotten a picture of midsummer. Only the second day of the season so I wasn’t ready to give up my tag on suck a small racked buck. Then at 5:10 a does comes from the east all alone.

Still need to have air in the deer blind, probably be wishing for some of the heat Sunday when they are forecasting a high of 39F with rain and snow.

Way I look at it I have what is left of 5 weeks total with Muzzle loader season.

 Al


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 1, 2016)

Thought I'd share this pict.,






SR


----------



## VintageMike (Dec 13, 2016)

Is that a food plot that you oversee or just a grassy field?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 18, 2016)

It's a food plot/hay field...






I take the hay off it every year... It's also a natural deer/turkey crossing area...

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's some more picts., these were from hunting out of my deer blind last month, I shot this 5 point meat buck on the 5th day of the rifle season,






we had that snow for 2 or 3 days, and then it went away and I filled my doe tag 9 days later,






I shot them both with my Remington 700 chambered in .240 Wby... loaded with 100NP's...

SO, I now have plenty of meat in my freezer for winter! oooh, here's another pict. of my blind, that I like,






SR


----------



## VintageMike (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks like that last tom might trip over his beard!


----------

